# Секвестрированная грыжа С6-С7, L5-S1. Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне С6-С7



## Алексей.А. (9 Дек 2021)

Доброй ночи , уважаемые форумчане !

Прошу совета в моей текущей непростой ситуации.

Мне 37 лет. Рост -180, вес -93. Крепкого телосложения. Без вредных привычек. Стараюсь вести активный образ жизни, несмотря на то, что грыжи дисков диагностировали еще лет 15 назад. Поддерживал себя все это время в  относительно не плохой физической форме.При наступлении болевого синдрома проходил курсы лечения-НСПВ, мази, массажи, электрофорез, иголки, фармакопунктура и пр.
Однако  физические нагрузки- где -то мебель потаскать, где -то в тренажерном зале присед со штангой привели со временем к разрастанию грыж и протрузий.
Последний рецедив ШОП случился в мае текущего года, после занятий в тренажерном залей. Утром не смог встать с кровати от дикой боли в левой руке , плече и лопатке. Через 2 месяца боль стихла (сначала уколы диклофенака, потом компрессы ).
Сейчас имею следующие жалобы на состояние здоровья:
по ШОП
- головокружение
- постоянное чувство отечности /тяжести в затылке и шее
- едва выраженный болевой синдром по наружной поверхности левой руки
- периодически немеющие пальцы (БОЛЬШОЙ И УКАЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ) левой руки
- одышку
- рассеянность
- повышенную утомляемость
- нарушение сна

По пояснично -крестцовому отделу
 -периодически обостряющиеся боли (при опоре на левую ногу простреливает поясницу)
-постоянно мерзнут ноги
-болевой синдром в пояснице при наклоне вперед.


За текущую неделю был на приеме у 4-ех докторов (3 невролога, 1 нейрохирург).
Получил следующие рекомендации:
Нейрохирург-шейный отдел (оперировать ), поясничный-полечить
1-й Невролог-оперировать оба отдела
2-й Невролог-лечить
3-й невролог-лечить.

Стоит ли соглашаться на оперативное вмешательство ? Или снова вернуться к консервативному лечению ? Какие риски для здоровья есть при таких размерах грыж?


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2021)

@Алексей.А., здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Мне 37 лет. Рост -180, вес -93. Крепкого телосложения. Без вредных привычек. Стараюсь вести активный образ жизни, несмотря на то, что грыжи дисков диагностировали еще лет 15 назад. Поддерживал себя все это время в  относительно не плохой физической форме.При наступлении болевого синдрома проходил курсы лечения-НСПВ, мази, массажи, электрофорез, иголки, фармакопунктура и пр.
> Однако  физические нагрузки- где -то мебель потаскать, где -то в тренажерном зале присед со штангой привели со временем к разрастанию грыж и протрузий.
> Последний рецедив ШОП случился в мае текущего года, после занятий в тренажерном залей. Утром не смог встать с кровати от дикой боли в левой руке , плече и лопатке. Через 2 месяца боль стихла (сначала уколы диклофенака, потом компрессы ).
> Сейчас имею следующие жалобы на состояние здоровья:
> ...


Может и не от грыжи.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> - постоянное чувство отечности /тяжести в затылке и шее


От ограничение подвижности, может и не пройти после операции, так как подвижность в поражённых сегментах так и не восстановится.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> - едва выраженный болевой синдром по наружной поверхности левой руки


Значит, это не будет показанием к операции.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> - периодически немеющие пальцы (БОЛЬШОЙ И УКАЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ) левой руки


Не показание к операции.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> - одышку
> - рассеянность
> - повышенную утомляемость
> - нарушение сна


Никак не связаны с грыжей, кроме как от переживания за нее.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> По пояснично -крестцовому отделу
> -периодически обостряющиеся боли (при опоре на левую ногу простреливает поясницу)
> -постоянно мерзнут ноги
> -болевой синдром в пояснице при наклоне вперед.


А что сейчас беспокоит верх или низ?



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> За текущую неделю был на приеме у 4-ех докторов (3 невролога, 1 нейрохирург).
> Получил следующие рекомендации:
> Нейрохирург-шейный отдел (оперировать ), поясничный-полечить
> 1-й Невролог-оперировать оба отдела
> ...


Вам решать и вот почему:
1. Идти на операцию или пробовать консервативное лечение?
Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потому как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то, тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного. То есть, боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и Вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена), если его 3 месяца нет на работе. Ни себе, ни работодателю, ни государству, ни семье. Три месяца дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут многое зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
Ну а в семье - тут у кого как.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать Вам.

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Или снова вернуться к консервативному лечению ?


Вам решать. процесс идет и без врача. но  с врачом быстрее и эффективнее.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Какие риски для здоровья есть при таких размерах грыж?


Развитие корешкового синдрома с болью и слабостью руки (онемение не важнО).
Развитие  миелопатии на шейном отделе со слабостью ног  и писанием в штаны.

Процент возможности осложнений (операция или без нее) мое мнение, одинаков.
Но ограничений без операции больше.
Есть вариант год полечить или подождать и через год, если не уменьшится, начать думать снова!


----------



## Алексей.А. (9 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, спасибо за пояснения!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может и не от грыжи


Ранее (до появления грыж) этого не было.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может и не от грыжи...


Ранее не было (до появления грыж). Других заболеваний не имею.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От ограничение подвижности, может и не пройти после операции так как подвижность в поражённых сегментах так и не восстановиться...


Когда даю дополнительную подвижность шее в виде гимнастики по Шишонину, появляется болевой синдром непосредственно в шее.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит это не будет показанием к операции


Прокомментируйте пожалуйста?!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не показание к операции.


И как с этим недугом кроме операции можно побороться?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никак не связаны с грыжей, Кроме как от переживания за нее


Переживать за них 10 лет .... Уже свыкся. Про грыжу ШОП узнал лет 10 назад. Про поясничный отдел от силы пару лет, до этого даже и не думал. Переживаний по ним нет . Есть переживания по поводу  вероятных рецедивов в виде парезов и параличей , о которых заявили 2 доктора, осматривавшие меня неделю назад .  Вот этот момент реально напрягает. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что сейчас беспокоит верх или них.


В основном верх .Сейчас сижу на работе с 10 00. Голова чуть склонена к монитору. Набираю этот текст. Ощущение сдавленности в затылочной области и по задней  поверхности шеи. Левая рука чуть болит в области трицепса. Чуть покалывают два пальца левой руки. 
Если встать , чуть покруживается голова.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам решать и вот почему:
> 1. Идти на операцию или пробовать консервативное лечение?
> Все просто.
> Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
> *Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения)...


О таком состоянии речи не идет.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать Вам.


Да , именно так можно охарактеризовать. На работу хожу, иногда под таблеткой НСВП, младшую дочь в сад, старшую в школу, После работы с ними на прогулку бывает успеваю. А так с виду по мне и не скажешь, что я чем то болею. Вполне себе обычный образ жизни.  


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?
> 
> Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!


Это я понял. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам решать. процесс идет и без врача. но  с врачом быстрее и эффективнее.
> 
> Развитие корешкового синдрома с болью и слабостью руки (онемение не важнО),
> Развитие  миелопатии на шейном отделе со слабостью ног  и писанием в штаны.
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Ранее не было (до появления грыж). Других заболеваний не имею.


Головокружения бывают и по другим причинам, могло и совпасть. тут врачу надо пробы провести.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Когда даю дополнительную подвижность шее в виде гимнастики по Шишонину, появляется болевой синдром непосредственно в шее.


Двигаете больным позвонком, а это теперь уже нельзя.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Прокомментируйте пожалуйста?!


Если боль сильная, криком кричит человек, то операция может быть и показана, а нет боли и нет этого показания.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> И как с этим недугом кроме операции можно побороться?


Ниже отдельно.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Переживать за них 10 лет .... Уже свыкся. Про грыжу ШОП узнал лет 10 назад. Про поясничный отдел от силы пару лет, до этого даже и не думал. Переживаний по ним нет . Есть переживания по поводу  вероятных рецедивов в виде парезов и параличей , о которых заявили 2 доктора, осматривавшие меня неделю назад .  Вот этот момент реально напрягает.


Показания к операции определили? Какие они у Вас? Неотложные, плановые, профилактические?



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> О таком состоянии речи не идет.


И хорошо.



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Да , именно так можно охарактеризовать. На работу хожу, иногда под таблеткой НСВП, младшую дочь в сад, старшую в школу, После работы с ними на прогулку бывает успеваю. А так с виду по мне и не скажешь, что я чем то болею. Вполне себе обычный образ жизни.


То есть профилактика. А значит кому решать....?



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Это я понял.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.



*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*

1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);

1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты

1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж

1.4. Физиотерапия;

1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*

2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;

2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;

2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;

2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;

2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;

2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;

2.7. Физические упражнения;

2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;

3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.

3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:

— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);

— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);

— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;

— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.

3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:

— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.



В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*

1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.

2. Миорексирующая терапия.

3. Метаболическая терапия.

4. Физиотерапия.

5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.

6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике

7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)

8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.

9. ЛФК

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).

Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## Алексей.А. (10 Дек 2021)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!

Спасибо больше Вам за подробные комментарии.

Именно невролог одного из ведущих частных центров СПБ по профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника после внимательного осмотра моих снимков МРт и рекомендовал мне  оперироваться. Конечно программу лечения составил (иголки, фармакопунктура, капельницы, что то там еще ), но предупредил, что без гарантий . "...Может чуть подсушит Ваши грыжи....".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2021)

В специализированном центре должны быть специализированные программы. В том числе и по подсушиванию грыжи.
Про остальное – оперироваться или нет уже вроде бы приняли решение. Вам решать.
По прочитанному что будете делать? Составлять программу для себя будете. Самостоятельную, или с доктором?


----------



## Алексей.А. (18 Дек 2021)

Доброй ночи, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович !

 Решение по операции принято - с операцией пока решил отложить (как минимум на год). Ну нет у меня тех показаний к неотложной операции, о которых Вы пишите выше. По этому буду пробовать консервативно. Да, хочу попробовать составить для себя программу по восстановлению. Пока самостоятельно. Может быть с Вашей помощью и/или с помощью профильных специалистов форума. (те неврологи, что не скланяли меня к операции, лечение строят на таблетках и уколах) . Разумеется много вопросов и мыслей накопилось по моей ситуации в целом и по восстановлению в частности.

По порядку:

1/ Есть ли необходимость на сегодняшний день в прохождении дополнительных мед обследованиях (рентген, УЗи, Кт , доплер, анализы и пр ) с целью получения доп информации и полноты картины по текущему состоянию как непосредственно пораженных участков позвоночника, так и по сопутствующим при грыжах заболеваниям ? Если да , то каких ?

(нашел в семейных архивах свой  диагноз от 2011г-Дегенеративно-дистрафическое заболевание позвоночника с преимущественным поражением шейно-грудного отдела , осложненного грыжеобразованием Th7-Th8.Цервикоторокалгия.Вертеброгенный миофасциальный синдром. Нестабильность ПДС с3-с5. Ангиодистонические нарушения в ВББ).

2/ Поскольку мое текущее состояние можно охарактеризовать как "Кривой, больной, охающий, но на работу хожу и все довольны", то на начальном этапе хотел бы ограничиться :
-процедурами  , которые можно (нужно) делать в домашних условиях  (электрофорез, магнитотерапия,иглорефлексотерапия, ЛФК, аппликаторы Кузнецова(Ляпко), инъекции  в/м-Мильгамма?хондопротекторы по типу Алфлутопа ? , кровопускание, массаж). Что можно, что нельзя ? Из того, что можно, хотелось бы конкретику  -наименование препарата(аппарата), дозировка , метод введения в организм и пр..
- физическими нагрузками -бассейн,тренажеры, лыжи, коньки, бег, ходьба и пр. (к чему есть противопоказания, к чему нет -???) . Если плавать можно -то как, на спине, на груди ?Если на тренажерах можно-то что?

Вывод такой: Если хоть какую- то часть из перечисленного можно будет делать, то буду делать . И буду наблюдать динамику. Если будет помогать-хорошо, не будет -будем думать дальше.

3/-на одном из старых (2011г) рентгеновских снимков один из осматривавших меня неделю назад неврологов заметил нечто похожее на https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Аномалия_Киммерле. Отправляет меня на повторные рентгеновские снимки, причем делает акцент на снимок с открытым ртом . Он уверен , что есть мостик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2021)

Алексей.А. написал(а):


> 1/ Есть ли необходимость на сегодняшний день в прохождении дополнительных мед обследованиях (рентген, УЗи, Кт , доплер, анализы и пр ) с целью получения доп информации и полноты картины по текущему состоянию как непосредственно пораженных участков позвоночника, так и по сопутствующим при грыжах заболеваниям ? Если да , то каких ?


Не надо. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> (нашел в семейных архивах свой  диагноз от 2011г-Дегенеративно-дистрафическое заболевание позвоночника с преимущественным поражением шейно-грудного отдела , осложненного грыжеобразованием Th7-Th8.Цервикоторокалгия.Вертеброгенный миофасциальный синдром. Нестабильность ПДС с3-с5. Ангиодистонические нарушения в ВББ).


Это все уже было. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> 2/ Поскольку мое текущее состояние можно охарактеризовать как "Кривой, больной, охающий, но на работу хожу и все довольны", то на начальном этапе хотел бы ограничиться :
> -процедурами  , которые можно (нужно) делать в домашних условиях  (электрофорез,


Нужен аппарат, расскажем. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> магнитотерапия,


Нужен аппарат, расскажем. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> иглорефлексотерапия,


Аппликатор Кузнецова, расскажем. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> ЛФК,


Расскажем. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> аппликаторы Кузнецова(Ляпко),


Уже был. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> инъекции  в/м-Мильгамма?


Есть витамин в12 в таблетках. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> хондопротекторы по типу Алфлутопа ?


По желанию. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> кровопускание,


Надо погулять по ночному городу, кровопускание из носа - обеспечено. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> массаж).


Самомассаж. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Что можно, что нельзя ? Из того, что можно, хотелось бы конкретику  -наименование препарата(аппарата), дозировка , метод введения в организм и пр..


Для конкретики надо оформлять карту осмотра. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> - физическими нагрузками -бассейн,тренажеры, лыжи, коньки, бег, ходьба и пр. (к чему есть противопоказания, к чему нет -???) . Если плавать можно -то как, на спине, на груди ?Если на тренажерах можно-то что?


Дойдем. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> Вывод такой: Если хоть какую- то часть из перечисленного можно будет делать, то буду делать . И буду наблюдать динамику. Если будет помогать-хорошо, не будет -будем думать дальше.


Будем думать вместе. 



Алексей.А. написал(а):


> 3/-на одном из старых (2011г) рентгеновских снимков один из осматривавших меня неделю назад неврологов заметил нечто похожее на https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Аномалия_Киммерле. Отправляет меня на повторные рентгеновские снимки, причем делает акцент на снимок с открытым ртом . Он уверен , что есть мостик.


И что, летчики с этим летают.


----------



## Алексей.А. (18 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день ! Спасибо за комментарии. Хорошо, я подумаю.


----------

